# This is the first time I've spoken Hungarian



## Redfandango

Hi everyone

I'm new to the forum. I have just started learning Hungarian and am going to try out what I have learned to speak with someone next week. I was wondering though if someone could tell me how to say "this is the first time I've spoken Hungarian" as I would like to begin the conversation by making that clear. Would someone be able to help me with that?

I've made an attempt to translate the sentence myself but have probably got it completely wrong. I have translated the sentence as "most beszélek először magyarul."

Any help is much appreciated,


Red


----------



## AndrasBP

Welcome to the forum!😃



Redfandango said:


> I've made an attempt to translate the sentence myself but have probably got it completely wrong. I have translated the sentence as "most beszélek először magyarul."


It isn't wrong, far from it.
It's correct and perfectly idiomatic!


----------



## Redfandango

AndrasBP said:


> Welcome to the forum!😃
> 
> 
> It isn't wrong, far from it.
> It's correct and perfectly idiomatic!


Thank you, Andras! I can't believe I got it right.

Everyone keeps telling me that Hungarian is terribly hard but I can honestly say that, so far, all I have done is enjoyed learning it.

If I need help with a couple of other sentences I want to be able to say, should I ask on this same thread or should I make a new thread each time I check a translation?

Thanks again,


Red


----------



## AndrasBP

Redfandango said:


> If I need help with a couple of other sentences I want to be able to say, should I ask on this same thread or should I make a new thread each time I check a translation?


We're supposed to start a new thread each time.


----------



## Redfandango

AndrasBP said:


> We're supposed to start a new thread each time.


Ah, okay. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

